# Not bad for my first week



## Uberface007 (Nov 19, 2016)

Made almost $800 for my first week. Not bad in my opinion. What did you guys make last week? Just curious. Real numbers guys lol.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

long time driver here...minus gas. you still worked 7 days week good job. but $800 is not what you earned its what u taken in


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Can't really compare numbers without online hours and miles driven. 

For some people 800 before taxes is the most they have ever made in a week, maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Can't really compare numbers without online hours and miles driven.
> 
> For some people 800 before taxes is the most they have ever made in a week, maybe 2 weeks.


Ah took the words right out of my mouth... need more info


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm with them, let's see those hours. If you took 80 hours to get there... not so good...


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

I've been averaging 12-15 / hr in Philly and Burbs. Been out 6 shifts so far, in past 3 weeks. Learning the ropes


----------



## Andrew Hammond (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberface007 said:


> Made almost $800 for my first week. Not bad in my opinion. What did you guys make last week? Just curious. Real numbers guys lol.


Bout the same for me.. didn't drive my usual amount of hours, but generally hit 1200 avg on 50+ hours between uber/Lyft


----------



## Andrew Hammond (Sep 22, 2015)

25 rides got you $40 bucks extra.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

Do you have boost zones in NYC, does it feel like there are more drivers out there than Starbucks? Seasoned drivers here in Philly seem to feel there's an explosion of drivers coming into the city with Boost Zones. Do they pay you the toll in both directions, even if you carry Pax in the non paying direction?


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

You should have made way more. Uber took a whopping $220 - for what? They also took 71 booking fees - another $150? and probably pocketed more on upfront fare overcharges.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Posted my earnings on a recent week. They suck. Should be $1200 ideally. Uber sucks.


----------



## Andrew Hammond (Sep 22, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> You should have made way more. Uber took a whopping $220 - for what? They also took 71 booking fees - another $150? and probably pocketed more on upfront fare overcharges.


I hear ya! Your probably right but there's nothing we can do about it... with the surge/boost/promotions I make up nearly the whole uber fee... lost my full time job recently and this has been getting me by, can't complain really


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Stop lying to yourself and to us . your making less than minimum wage after expenses . Risking your life with no insurance even if it's not your fault accident and no real job benefits supporting a fake scam illegal company like uber is just pathetic


----------



## Andrew Hammond (Sep 22, 2015)

Couple things in response. I in fact was in an accident with a passenger in route 2 weeks ago. Not my fault. Reported to Uber and my insurance company and after going through the motions with both. No issues. Car covered by other party, back on the road, fully insured. 
If at fault I was told by my personal insurance I would be covered until the app is turned on, and uber at that point covers me and I was told the same from them. So again... fully insured. 
Secondly, Uber is a contracting job... risk?...sure.. Just like a handyman... From my entire income from Rideshare, I put away 35% for taxes (on the safe side) and have a budget for where the rest of my income goes. Not to mention the tax breaks from mileage and other costs which can benefit you come tax time. I expect the depreciation of my car and that's a small price to pay when you pull in 5k gross per month. Sure great benefits would be nice but again, we are contractors. They do offer health insurance plans through Stride and retirement plans as well. Hope you can see the light at the end of the tunnel in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Andrew Hammond said:


> Couple things in response. I in fact was in an accident with a passenger in route 2 weeks ago. Not my fault. Reported to Uber and my insurance company and after going through the motions with both. No issues. Car covered by other party, back on the road, fully insured.
> If at fault I was told by my personal insurance I would be covered until the app is turned on, and uber at that point covers me and I was told the same from them. So again... fully insured.
> Secondly, Uber is a contracting job... risk?...sure.. Just like a handyman... From my entire income from Rideshare, I put away 35% for taxes (on the safe side) and have a budget for where the rest of my income goes. Not to mention the tax breaks from mileage and other costs which can benefit you come tax time. I expect the depreciation of my car and that's a small price to pay when you pull in 5k gross per month. Sure great benefits would be nice but again, we are contractors. They do offer health insurance plans through Stride and retirement plans as well. Hope you can see the light at the end of the tunnel in whatever you decide to do.


You either was paid by uber to say this or stupid


----------



## Andrew Hammond (Sep 22, 2015)

Ha. You would think that. What am I missing? If your so intelligent on the topic, help me out on why people are driving for Uber, why the thousands of people are doing it for side cash or full time income? Where's all the negatively come from? Why be on this website then if your just going to bash it? Let me know and all of us know.


----------



## Nico love (Nov 13, 2016)

I make 1,174 bro 43 hours 65 trips


----------



## Andrew Hammond (Sep 22, 2015)

Nico love said:


> I make 1,174 bro 43 hours 65 trips


Cha ching! Where and when do you drive?


----------



## Nico love (Nov 13, 2016)

Andrew Hammond said:


> Cha ching! Where and when do you drive?


Last week in 14th st midtown


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Andrew Hammond said:


> Ha. You would think that. What am I missing? If your so intelligent on the topic, help me out on why people are driving for Uber, why the thousands of people are doing it for side cash or full time income? Where's all the negatively come from? Why be on this website then if your just going to bash it? Let me know and all of us know.


Any member claiming to enjoy or have a modicum of success at rideshare is immediately labeled a shill round these parts. There are lots of bitter d-weeds here. I used to argue with them too.

That said, I have beef with Uber myself. They over hire drivers and prioritize new drives feeding them requests at the expense of veteran drivers.. I have witnessed this phenomenon personally. Whatever you're making now will become more and more difficult to sustain as Uber adds drivers to your market. The first thing you'll notice is no more surge. Even on weekend nights! Then you'll find yourself having to drive more hours/days to make what you did when you started.

I'll keep driving cuz I'm in between jobs, it pays the bills and it's fun. But I resent how much harder I have work due to Uber's thoughtless, callous, driver harmful business practices. Perhaps the bitter d-weeds had a point all along...


----------

